# £180,000 Aston Martin DBS is taken out by PINK Vauxhall Corsa



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

anyone good at PDR on here ? :doublesho



















Story > http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...xhall-Corsa-driver-loses-control-Swindon.html


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Ouch !


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Doesent look "Damaged beyond repair" to me.


----------



## nickness (Oct 16, 2012)

carbonangel said:


> Doesent look "Damaged beyond repair" to me.


I wonder if the Corsa driver tried to tell the owner that :lol:


----------



## deefer (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice 2 tone painwork on the Corsa :doublesho

Bet there premiums go up a bit!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Caption for this Ah look at the rich git that thinks his car is safe in the petrol station forcourt, how did they manage that lucky nobody hope but if that was my aston i may wont to hurt someone


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm sure thats repairable..Bloody newspapers.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Chances of the Corsa being insured? Ok, I know, don't judge a book by its cover and all that....:doublesho

That's going to be some repair on the Aston mind, but can't see it being a write-off....


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd be in tears if that was mine! poor corsa..........


:lol: no seriously.. poor DBS! feel for the owner, if it gets repaired he will always have a repaired DBS or have to sell it as a repaired DBS..


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

damn !!!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Lucky the owner was'nt fueling up at the time he would have been pinned against the pump. Poor Aston


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Bet you he's just put about £150 of fuel in it too! Wonder if it'll be there if/when he gets it back!


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

It's the daily mail.
Accidents happen all the time.
I don't think this is anythiing to be amazed by?

Other than the daily mail appalling reporting.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Taken out my ****. It's a minor bump. If its taken to a decent body shop I'm sure the Aston will be as good as new.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

The fuel in the tank of the Aston is worth more than that Corsa :lol:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

The Aston doesn't even look damaged in any way as per the photos. 

Ouch all the same though!!


----------



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

There's better things in the world to worry about than this


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I drove past this about 3.30pm as there were coppers in the petrol station, but the pink Corsa had gone. Saw the pictures on Facebook last night though. 

The Corsa is often seen round and about, I think a girl had it then sold it to a young lad.


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

lobotomy said:


> Bet you he's just put about £150 of fuel in it too! Wonder if it'll be there if/when he gets it back!


Indeed :lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

*


CraigQQ said:



I'd be in tears if that was mine! poor corsa..........

Click to expand...

*:lol::lol::lol:

That made me smile !!!


----------



## divetheworld (Feb 22, 2013)

If any of the high temperature bonding on the tub is damaged the repair cost will be massive.
Suit for diminished value will be astronomical too.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

:lol: Just down the road from me!

Lucky that the AM owner wasn't stood next to it filling it up or just about to open the drivers door to get in!:doublesho

Either way it's only a car - it'll either be repaired or written off & he/she will go out and buy another:thumb:..the corsa on the other hand will not be gracing Swindon's roads again (thankfully)


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1315554/Natasha-Gregory-dyed-cat-pink-match-hair.html


----------



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

The Aston is now in a "scrap yard" more like in a body shop being fixed as thats not a write off.


----------



## divetheworld (Feb 22, 2013)

JohnA88 said:


> The Aston is now in a "scrap yard" more like in a body shop being fixed as thats not a write off.


I wouldn't be so sure. A center tub section of the VH can only be properly replaced by Aston Martin Works who charge £175 + vat an hour. Last one I heard of was on A V12V and cost £30k to fix. 
It's a body off repair. Don't forget that Astons aren't welded, they are bonded and cured at high temperature.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I believe there is damage both sides as the petrol pump was damaged. 

I would think the insurers will be reluctant to write off an almost new car unless the damage was well over 60% of the car's value. 

As an example, they would sooner pay £60k to fix it than £160k to write it off, as that would mitigate the loss by £100k.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

What a waste of a good Corsa :lol:


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

It could quite easily be a write off. I would think the body is a banana after a hit in the side like that.
Even if it is not, the insurers will only be looking at parts and labour cost against the value of the car.
The car might cost 180k and would have been worth £???? but the car at spare parts prices would be a million or so, add in the labour for a non production strip and rebuild and it is easy to see why it might just be a cash payout.
Insurers will always take the cheaper option.


----------



## divetheworld (Feb 22, 2013)

How to fix a DB9 chassis.

http://m.6speedonline.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=120770&d=1270749369

Interesting that if the A pillar of a Vanquish is damaged that its game over.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

divetheworld said:


> How to fix a DB9 chassis.
> 
> http://m.6speedonline.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=120770&d=1270749369
> 
> Interesting that if the A pillar of a Vanquish is damaged that its game over.


The only interesting post in the thread.


----------

